# Presidente Cleto?



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

A poco el presidente si le pega a la cleta o nadamas fue para la foto?

FCH presume participación en ruta ciclista #Baja150 - Nación - El Universal

Digo, no es que me haga mucha diferencia. Dejemoslo en que me ayuda a tener una mejor imagen de el.

Recuerdo que Zedillo si le daba a la MTB. Y pues ya, aunque este sea roadie, pues me cae un poco mejor si agarra la bici de vez en cuando.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Pero ser cleto no quita lo...*

Aparentemene Calderón también le hace al MTB de vez en cuando, aunque sin mucho éxito, como demuestra esta nota de un diario de Cozumel. 
Sufre Calderón caída en bici - Cozumel
Bueno, para ser honestos, muchas otras cosas que hace en este país, tampoco han sido con mucho exito que digamos...
_________________

Por otro lado, recordemos Warp, que otro Presidente también era mtbiker:

Y también tuvo sus buenas caidas el llamado "ultimate dumb-sident" o _Babosus máximus_, como también se le conoce por su nombre científico.

F*ck yeah Dumbya!!! Hahaha.

Recuerdo haberme reido como loco cuando alguien me envió un correo con la noticia del accidente de Bush en bici en su rancho de Texas y al mismo tiempo haber tenido por primera y única vez un feo pensamiento: chin, maldigo esta cultura de usar casco!!! pensé. Lo se, lo se, a ningún biker se le desea mal algúno en una caida, pero bueno, todos tenemos patinadas mentales no.

Un abrazo,,


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Si Madrazo es maratonista profesional, que FCH no sea MTBer!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Jaja, si ma cae que si. Que ridículo del viejo ese del Madrazo!! Hasta da pena ajena.

Capaz que hasta luego resulte que el Copetón bilingue ultra-cultural lector de la biblia y producto chatarra demostrado, también le hace a la bicla o que el Mesías tropical anda en su triciclo allá en casa e la chingada -literalmente!-...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Jaja, si ma cae que si. Que ridículo del viejo ese del Madrazo!! Hasta da pena ajena.
> 
> Capaz que hasta luego resulte que el Copetón bilingue ultra-cultural lector de la biblia y producto chatarra demostrado, también le hace a la bicla o que el Mesías tropical anda en su triciclo allá en casa e la chingada -literalmente!-...


Mmmmmhhhh.... triciclo... me acabas de dar una idea... :idea:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Ni soy del RIP que parece que volverá ser el PRI , ni tampoco soy fan de Madrazo , la chapuza que hizo en aquel Maratón estuvo muy mal , reprochable a todas luces , sin embargo les puedo asegurar que el tipo si corría y bien, no se trata de defenderlo , repito estuvo mal la trampa , pero de que corría .... corría.

Desgraciadamente es una costumbre muy nuestra , muy mexicana y les diré porqué :

Durante casi tres décadas de mi vida he sido maratonista y afortunadamente corrí maratones por todas partes y no como muchos que van a correr a New York pero no conocen Xalapa o Celaya , yo corrí muchos maratones en diferentes partes de México , los de la Ciudad de México desde el primero ,los de Puebla (obvio ) en La Laguna, Monterrey, Guadalajara,Ixtapa,El Bajío, y otros , en casi todos siempre me encontré a pseudomaratonistas haciendo trampa y cortando el recorrido , algo muy de nuestro país en donde ensalzamos al que sabe hacer trampa porque es muy chingón , uno como corredor inmediatamente se da uno cuenta de los "tramposos "... es fácil reconocerlos .

En el extranjero he corrido en maratones como los de N.Y., Chicago , Los Angeles, Dallas, Houston, Boston , Big Sur , Londres, Rotterdam, Berlín y algunos otros en 28 años de andar corriendo de aquí para allá, sin embargo y aún antes de la invención del chip electrónico es rarísimo encontrar un tramposo que corte camino , por ahí de los años ochenta hubo una tramposa en Boston que simplemente los aficionados y la prensa se la acabaron y hasta la fecha la recuerdan por cortar y hacer trampa en el maratón, fue un famoso caso de cheating , la corredora se llamaba Rosie Ruiz.........no era mexicana , pero si latina.

En otras culturas deportivas el "cheater " es muy señalado , por aquí no tanto , incluso les puedo asegurar y comprobar que aún en las carreritas de 5 o 10 kms ruteras , no de pista ,hay tramposos .

Uno de los orgullos de correr maratones es precisamente el reto de terminar aunque sea de rodillas y sin importar el tiempo.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow Luis! Impresionante record de maratones tienes. Debe ser increible.

Yo no puedo hacer deportes de alta resistencia, porque a los 18 años me quitaron el bazo por una enfermedad auto-inmune y hasta ahí llegue en deportes de máxima resistencia. Pero en los normalitos si le meto y con ganas! jeje
Un abrazo,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Wow Luis! Impresionante record de maratones tienes. Debe ser increible.
> 
> Yo no puedo hacer deportes de alta resistencia, porque a los 18 años me quitaron el baso por una enfermedad auto-inmune y hasta ahí llegue en deportes de máxima resistencia. Pero en los normalitos si le meto y con ganas! jeje
> Un abrazo,


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Después del futbol, que fué (como jugador ) y es (como espectador ) mi deporte favorito , las carreras de fondo es lo que mas me ha entretenido y en lo que mas he gastado mi dinerito , en viajecitos , zapatitos y todo lo que conlleva a este deporte ,la bici también a sido una muy buena alternativa y es mucho menos desgastante que el running, aún saliendo a pedalear sabroso tres o cuatro veces por semana no es tan demandante como la carrera de fondo , según diversas publicaciones especializadas la bici es entre un 25 a 35 % del gasto de energía comparado a correr , no hablamos de trotar sino correr por lo menos a 4:30 minutos por kilómetro .

Comparado con correr la bici tiene sus ventajas , bueno y también sus desventajas , como ventaja te lastimas mucho menos que corriendo ( bueno a no ser que te caigas de la bici...) andando en bici no golpeas las rodillas , tobillos , y pies y tampoco irritas la cabeza del fémur situaciones que si suceden corriendo.

Como control de peso o para mantener una excelente condición física el correr le gana de calle a la bici .

Como diversión la bici es superior , además entre mas viejo se vuelve uno es mejor andar en bici que corriendo :thumbsup:.

saludos.
the last biker


----------

